# Xaviere Guitars, how are they?



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

here is a link: Xaviere Guitars


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

They're not bad. I've seen one of the semi hollow surf green tele copies, and the guy paid $199 and it played like a $559 mexi tele. Really good value for something made in china.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

made in china??? must be a POS


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> made in china??? must be a POS


That's a blanket statement that simply doesn't hold water. I don't know about the Xaviere brand, but Eastman instruments are made in China and they certainly aren't POS. For the record, I'm not being defensive, most of my axes were made in Canada.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Given the fact that most production woodworking is done on CNC machines with very tight tolerances, the only differences we can really look at are wood species and hardware. Country of origin is irrelevant at this point (at least in terms of quality).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Given the fact that most production woodworking is done on CNC machines with very tight tolerances, the only differences we can really look at are wood species and hardware. Country of origin is irrelevant at this point (at least in terms of quality).


That's about it now Matt. Here is a very good source in Canada that is just becoming well known.

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have always wanted to try out some of the Xaviere's. I like what they offer some unique models, such a wide range of colours, and rosewood or maple fretboard options on almost all models. They also offer gloss or satin finished necks on a lot of them. They seem to listen to a lot of suggestions from their customers.

I am always tempted to try the Tele thinline model with the Dream 180's (XV-650 I think).

I hate to feed the troll, but the China = POS comment is just ridiculous at this point in time. It's been proven at this point in time that the guitars constructed in China can be great quality. It really depends on the quality control of the company selling them. The Classic Vibe series from Squier are a perfect example. I wouldn't compare them to the higher end Fenders like some people would (although I sold my other Teles when I got a CVC), but they are an exceptional value and a quality instrument.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i would go with an agile or something from rondo music .i have heard nothing but good things about them 
Agile AL-2000 Tiger Eye at RondoMusic.com
they even got there own forum 
Agile Guitar Forum -


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

copperhead said:


> i would go with an agile or something from rondo music .i have heard nothing but good things about them
> Agile AL-2000 Tiger Eye at RondoMusic.com
> they even got there own forum
> Agile Guitar Forum -


It depends on what you are looking at though. If you are looking at Strats and Teles, when you get into the Agile price range I think it's worth looking into the Squier CV series, or even the Vintage line.

If you are looking for something on a tight budget, the SX's are a great deal. But, at least on paper the specs for the Xaviere's are a lot better for only a little more money (especially when it comes to pickups). The Fret City models also seem to have better specs. Out of the 3 though, the only brand I have owned was SX.

As far as LP copies go though, the Agile's are hard to beat. I will definitely agree there.


----------



## jetavana (Feb 2, 2010)

FlipFlopFly said:


> That's about it now Matt. Here is a very good source in Canada that is just becoming well known.
> 
> Fret City Music Online Guitar Store


Is fret city the brand or just a online store ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jetavana said:


> Is fret city the brand or just a online store ?


Sorry for not answering you sooner. I haven't logged on for awhile. It may be too late but they are on online store but you can go to their warehouse in Markham? and try out any of their guitars. They are similar to Rondo Music & Xavier Guitars but they are in Canada.


----------

